# Silent / low noise graphics cards



## thereus (Mar 29, 2018)

What are the best graphics cards for a silent pc? I want to be tonhave something that will do basic video editing and not leave any strain on the cpu and that will stay quiet.

Any thoughts, wise vi-c people?


----------



## d.healey (Mar 29, 2018)

This is what I'm using, works great for me but depends on what you're doing - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/pal...-768-core-1290mhz-gpu-1392mhz-boost-passive-c


----------



## Tyll (Mar 29, 2018)

"Basic video editing" can be a very broad term. However, in the end you'll always get either power or silence. 1060s and do have a silent-mode though so they only turn on when needed. A fan control tool can help as well. So it really depends on what power you need. I have the previous model of the Palit 1050 linked above (a 750 TI) and its a great choice: No fans, no noise. However, if your case fans are rubbish and/or insufficient than a passive GPU is not a good choice because it'll just mean your case fans will have to do more work.


----------



## elpedro (Mar 29, 2018)

Tyll said:


> "Basic video editing" can be a very broad term. However, in the end you'll always get either power or silence. 1060s and do have a silent-mode though so they only turn on when needed. A fan control tool can help as well. So it really depends on what power you need. I have the previous model of the Palit 1050 linked above (a 750 TI) and its a great choice: No fans, no noise. However, if your case fans are rubbish and/or insufficient than a passive GPU is not a good choice because it'll just mean your case fans will have to do more work.


+1


----------



## Synetos (Mar 29, 2018)

These have been great for me. I have them in 4 computers right now. Not doing video editing, but they are 4GB 64bit cards, can do 4k, and silent. Obviously not as powerful as the 1050, but also much less $.

ZOTAC GeForce GT 730 Zone Edition 4GB DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 (x8 lanes) Graphics Card (ZT-71115-20L)


----------



## thereus (Mar 30, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## wayne_rowley (Mar 30, 2018)

The OP mentioned silent PC, but not DAW, so this may not be relevant for them...

But aren’t NVidia cards bad for DAWs? I see lots of reports about their drivers causing audio artefacts and latency issues. I always thought AMD were preferred for DAWs. Is that not the case?


----------



## d.healey (Mar 30, 2018)

wayne_rowley said:


> The OP mentioned silent PC, but not DAW, so this may not be relevant for them...
> 
> But aren’t NVidia cards bad for DAWs? I see lots of reports about their drivers causing audio artefacts and latency issues. I always thought AMD were preferred for DAWs. Is that not the case?


I've noticed no such issues but I think it would depend on the daw as much as the gpu


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 30, 2018)

wayne_rowley said:


> The OP mentioned silent PC, but not DAW, so this may not be relevant for them...
> 
> But aren’t NVidia cards bad for DAWs? I see lots of reports about their drivers causing audio artefacts and latency issues. I always thought AMD were preferred for DAWs. Is that not the case?



I'd actually had the opposite experience, in as much as Waves wouldn't work on multi-monitor setups with AMD cards, but would with Nvidia. That was a while ago, mind.

I need to drive 4 monitors. Until now that's meant 2 fanless cards, but of late I've been experiencing issues related to this (video conferencing software would generate problems which I put down to using 2 graphics cards). So I've had to get a new card for a new rig that can feed 4 monitors, and this means it has fans, there were literally zero fanless options I could find. I did my homework, and this is the one that was recommended - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gig...s-card-768-core-1328mhz-gpu-1442mhz-boost?v=c .When not pushed (which should always be the case in DAW use really) the fans don't even spin up, and when they do they're designed to be very quiet. I'll post my feedback after I've had it for a week or two.


----------



## thereus (Mar 30, 2018)

This is for a DAW pc, yes.


----------



## Synetos (Mar 30, 2018)

I remember some issues with NVidia drivers maybe a few years ago. I run NVidia cards in all my machines now, driving 4k monitors, and I have no issues anymore. Running Cubase Pro 9.5 for DAW, VEP6, Waves, etc. 

Also, I am running a GTX 970 (can do 4 monitors as well). It runs quiet enough that my main DAW computer is right in front of my control room console, and I don't cant hear it run. It is driving dual 4k monitors. I have a second video card in my main DAW (the ZOTAC i mentioned earlier) so I can drive my touch screen monitor with HDMI.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 5, 2018)

Some of the budget ones don't have fans. The market is overpriced. I'd get the cheapest possible. If I was only using one monitor I'd use the built in CPU graphics.


----------



## MarcusD (May 2, 2018)

Nvidia is more supported by developers. Get something like a Gtx 1050 for basic stuff. For video editing, having more RAM and quick HD / SSD, is more important for playback. Or just save a tonn of money (GPUs are super pricey atm) and get a silent case with an AIO cooler.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 2, 2018)

Guy Rowland said:


> I'd actually had the opposite experience, in as much as Waves wouldn't work on multi-monitor setups with AMD cards, but would with Nvidia. That was a while ago, mind.
> 
> I need to drive 4 monitors. Until now that's meant 2 fanless cards, but of late I've been experiencing issues related to this (video conferencing software would generate problems which I put down to using 2 graphics cards). So I've had to get a new card for a new rig that can feed 4 monitors, and this means it has fans, there were literally zero fanless options I could find. I did my homework, and this is the one that was recommended - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gig...s-card-768-core-1328mhz-gpu-1442mhz-boost?v=c .When not pushed (which should always be the case in DAW use really) the fans don't even spin up, and when they do they're designed to be very quiet. I'll post my feedback after I've had it for a week or two.



Forgot I wrote this - this card is fine, and pretty much as I described. Usually the fans don't spin up at all, but when they do are low, quiet and unobtrusive.


----------



## JPQ (May 18, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> Some of the budget ones don't have fans. The market is overpriced. I'd get the cheapest possible. If I was only using one monitor I'd use the built in CPU graphics.


I thinking going this way. i dont even have room more displays.


----------

